# Held for Moderation



## legacyofbob (Mar 28, 2013)

Quick Question:

I've been a member of the site for ~9 months but when I make a post I still get the message saying "since you're new here..." and it takes an hour or so for my post to show up.  I'm assuming that since I've only made a handful of posts, that's what classifies me as "new" and not the length of membership.

I can't seem to find anything in the rules or a sticky telling me how this works.  The only thing I saw in one sticky was that *posts with pictures would be held* when your new.  This is happening to me with or without pictures.

Thanks and I love this site!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2013)

Bob, morning....  I takes awhile, number of posts etc. for our computerized sheriff to release your stuff.... Just something it does to keep the spam down.... at times, what gets held makes no sense to me, but then I don't and can't think like "computer sheriff"...   Please be patient... It is for the best considering the spam that's flying around the web.....    Dave


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 28, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Bob, morning....  I takes awhile, number of posts etc. for our computerized sheriff to release your stuff.... Just something it does to keep the spam down.... at times, what gets held makes no sense to me, but then I don't and can't think like "computer sheriff"...   Please be patient... It is for the best considering the spam that's flying around the web.....    Dave


Yeah x2 on what Dave said I believe after you have 25 posts it will stop doing it there is a thread on here that discusses it. just hang out in roll call and greet the new people until you reach 25. Plus somebody was here to greet you so its like paying it back


----------

